
Improvements to Bash on Windows and the Windows Console - Moyamo
https://channel9.msdn.com/Events/Connect/2016/191
======
eyer2016
I feel the video should've started with a summary of things that are new,
instead of thanking the community... I'm not watching a video for more than 30
seconds without a tldr first.... Wow, I feel spoilt.

